
Chinese app on Xi’s ideology allows data access to users’ phones, report says - TurkishPoptart
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/chinese-app-on-xis-ideology-allows-data-access-to-100-million-users-phones-report-says/2019/10/11/2d53bbae-eb4d-11e9-bafb-da248f8d5734_story.html
======
sarcasmatwork
Basically, remove the app: "Study the Great Nation" if you have it.

